# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wel of niet?

## antje111111

kan je nou wel of niet in de stopweek als je nog NIET ongesteld bent sex hebben zonder zwanger te worden?

ik lees verschillende dingen, en ben sinds kort aan de pil weer. heb daarvoor spiraaltje gehad, en daarvoor pil, maar geen partner, dus ik weet het eigenlijk niet. ik had al ongesteld moeten worden, ben een paar dagen overtijd, maar vraag me af of ik ALS ik nu sex zou hebben wel of niet zwanger kan worden. ik zou zeggen van niet, de eisprong is als het goed is natuurlijk al lang geweest. maar hoe veilig en zeker is dat?

voel me best stom dat ik dat niet eens weet op mijn leeftijd. maar begon gewoon te twijfelen en dacht: ik kan het altijd vragen  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Nee, in de stopweek kun je niet zwanger worden, maar zorg er hierbij wel voor dat de stopweek nooit langer duurt dan ZEVEN dagen. Maak je die stopweek langer dan zeven dagen, dan loop je alsnog het risico om zwanger te worden.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

oke, dat dacht ik al wel, maar zekerheid gaat voor alles  :Wink: 

en het kan ook niet dat je doordat je sex hebt in je stopweek de menstruatie tegenhoudt?

----------


## Déylanna

Nee, de menstruatie wordt niet tegen gehouden doordat je sex hebt in je stopweek. Dat kan niet, lieverd. Maar hoezo dan?? Ben je overtijd of....

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

pas 3 dagen nu, dus ik wacht nog even braaf af... maar heb dus pas sinds een maand de pil. daarvoor mirena, dus cyclus is mss ook gewoon nog niet goed ofzo. ik was wel gelijk nadat de mirena er uit was ongesteld. de dag erna al. toen een week erna met de pil begonnen. en de eerste week nog met condoom gedaan. moet toch goed zijn...

----------


## Déylanna

Het lijkt mij inderdaad dat dat goed met zijn ja. Pil gebruik in combinatie met een condoom.
Wat betreft jou menstruatie denk ik inderdaad dat jou menstruatiecyclus nog niet hersteld is in zijn eigen staat, zeg maar. Daar kan enige tijd over heen gaan. Zeker na het gebruik van de Mirena. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

we wachten rustig af  :Wink: 

vriendlief zat vandaag ook al te vragen: ben je niet gewoon zwanger? als het over een paar dagen nog niet is maar even moed verzamelen om een test te halen voor de zekerheid. want ik moet over 3 dagen weer beginnen met de pil. weet niet of dat kwaad kan mocht die kleine kans toch waar zijn voor een foetus?

----------


## Déylanna

Ja, het is niet goed voor de foetus als je de pil slikt!!!
Misschien moet je toch gewoon de raad van je vriend opvolgen. Voor alle zekerheid.
Maar ik denk dat het evengoed een verstoorde menstruatiecyclus kan zijn.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

oke, bedankt iig voor je reacties.  :Smile:

----------


## antje111111

ik heb een test gedaan, en die was gewoon negatief. 

ik zit er over te denken om voorlopig eerst even alleen met condoom te doen. eerst die cyclus normaal laten worden uit zichzelf. zou dat beter zijn? ik heb geen zin om gynecoloog te bellen. die is altijd zo lastig bereikbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Hey lief,

Goed dat je een test hebt gedaan. Heel goed!! Hoef je daar in ieder geval niet meer over in te zitten. 
Op je vraag of het verstandig is om voorlopig sex te hebben met ALLEEN een condoom, kan ik je antwoorden dat dat me niet zo verstandig lijkt. Stel je eens even voor, lief, dat het condoom scheurt......je hebt dan geen enkele andere bescherming meer die er voor zorgt dat je niet zwanger wordt. Dus alleen een condoom gebruiken lijkt me echt niet zo verstandig. Het is misschien verstandig om bij wijze van, de pil te laten staan om te kijken hoe je menstruatie cyclus dan wordt, maar qua gemeenschap de pil laten staan is zeker niet verstandig. Tenzij je natuurlijk graag zwanger wil worden, tja, dan is het anders. Maar uit jou vorige posten maak ik uit dat dat niet de bedoeling is.........
Wat betreft jou gyneacoloog. Als hij idd zo lastig te bereiken is, probeer het dan eens via je huisarts. Vraag hem waarom jou menstruatie cyclus opeens zo anders is. Misschien blijkt dat deze pil die je nu slikt, niet de juiste is voor jou, en dat je een andere moet hebben die jou cyclus beter kan regelen, snap je??


Liefs en een knuf
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

mijn huisarts heeft daar 
1 te weinig verstand van (die weet zich er nooit een raad mee. ik heb al jaren gezeik gehad met mijn cyclus), en 
2 ik zie hem het liefst zo min mogelijk. ik kan zacht gezegd niet zo goed met hem overweg  :Wink: 

ik kijk wel even wat ik doe. even overleggen met vriendlief  :Wink: 

en nee, zwanger worden is niet de bedoeling.

----------


## Sylvia93

hee!

Is je cyclus nu zo ondertussen wel al beter geworden?? Of nog steeds niet?
En over je huisarts lijkt me toch een beetje raar dat een huisarts daar geen verstand van heeft...nog nooit overwogen om een andere huisarts te nemen? Zo uit je laatste post lijkt het wel of hij je ook niet echt serieus neemt...
Maar oke, ik hoop wel dat je al een stukje opgeschoten bent wat betreft je cyclus.

liefs,

----------

